# Moving to Hurgahada need help or advice from you members



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

I will be moving to Hurgahada and would like to get info of where to be treated for my heart ? Arthritis and Kidney problems .
How about medical insurance I am retired from the USA have Medicare but it covers only the USA .
Any one will insure me I am 61 years old , Were would i go to contact about insurance for me and my wife she is 43 years old.
Is Hurgahada dry climate not humid , The main reason I am moving there is my Arthritis were cant take any antiiflamatory medications and need a dry climate so my pain will ease .
Would like to hear from you soon.
Oh another question why prices of half Villas are going up one was 95EU and now130K EU and they cant even sell it , no one is buying with this bad economy in Europe , they only raise prices but were are the buyers , well when i get there with my cash I hope that I will find something that will suite my needs . Please need some input .
Regards
samer


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Don't know about medical insurance personally but have heard PPP do a good policy covering here. Medical treatment is fairly cheap for residents tho. 
Hurghada is usually a dry climate but is very hot and humid at present.
Many properties are up for sale at grossly inflated prices hoping to catch out buyers, and be aware that buying direct from the developer may not always be the best deal. There are good brokers here, who will confirm that the vendor is entitled to sell the property before they advertise it for sale. There are also companies who do no checks at all, and lawyers who don't either.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> Don't know about medical insurance personally but have heard PPP do a good policy covering here. Medical treatment is fairly cheap for residents tho.
> Hurghada is usually a dry climate but is very hot and humid at present.
> Many properties are up for sale at grossly inflated prices hoping to catch out buyers, and be aware that buying direct from the developer may not always be the best deal. There are good brokers here, who will confirm that the vendor is entitled to sell the property before they advertise it for sale. There are also companies who do no checks at all, and lawyers who don't either.


Thank you , every day i get more and more educated , I traveled all over the world bought houses and never got cheated except here in Lebanon. but learned my lesson , But I always think that if you have faith in God he will pay you back , In a year time I made a $128000.00 profit on the apartment I bought overlooks the sea and the mountains , People who bought it mostly paid for the view as I did when I bought it brand new , Fixed it very nice real luxury 3 B/B 150 Square Meters .
I will be careful there , Will not deal with developers , Will try buying from a European who wants to sell , I have seen one online that I liked at 95000 Euro and now the ReEl estate egyptian agents is asking for 130000.00 Euro Its not his he is just trying to make a higher profit, when i get there I will ask who owns it by people who lives around and try contacting them in Europe and buy it direct if we will really like it.
I might consider El Guna too but mostly focusing on Hurgahada.

Thank you for your time.
God Bless
samer


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I am buying my apartment ready built where I can inspect it and the complex off a European

Sam here on the forum has provided some excellent information and pointed me in the right direction


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

samertalat said:


> Thank you , every day i get more and more educated , I traveled all over the world bought houses and never got cheated except here in Lebanon. but learned my lesson , But I always think that if you have faith in God he will pay you back , In a year time I made a $128000.00 profit on the apartment I bought overlooks the sea and the mountains , People who bought it mostly paid for the view as I did when I bought it brand new , Fixed it very nice real luxury 3 B/B 150 Square Meters .
> I will be careful there , Will not deal with developers , Will try buying from a European who wants to sell , I have seen one online that I liked at 95000 Euro and now the ReEl estate egyptian agents is asking for 130000.00 Euro Its not his he is just trying to make a higher profit, when i get there I will ask who owns it by people who lives around and try contacting them in Europe and buy it direct if we will really like it.
> I might consider El Guna too but mostly focusing on Hurgahada.
> 
> ...


Please don't believe that just because a European is selling an apartment that everything is legal and above board. Many buyers here have been conned by european companies or individuals. Some lawyers did not check the ownership documents or the right to sell, so some buyers lost everything.
Property may be freehold here but the paperwork is so far behind people are waiting YEARS for their green papers of ownership and so are selling on power of attorney. 
Double selling happens here, please be careful.


----------

